# Poa??!?? Poa is Winning?!!? Help!!!



## Krob757 (Oct 19, 2019)

Last fall did a complete renovation to bare dirt to try and start fresh and beat the Poa problem. I overseeded with GCI TTTF with CarbonX ferts
Everything was looking great until this early spring. Poa is back what do you recommend is my best process to concur this beast. Full rate of Quali-Pro Prodiamine 65 this fall with No Seeding or ap of Tenacity with reseeding?

Has anyone had this problem and Won?? Help me
I'm in eastern Va


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

My yard was mostly Poa free, until I used bad seed last year. Here are some do's and don'ts


Skip chemical application this time of the year.

Apply preM to break the Poa cycle in the fall

Or.. skip PreM in the fall, and sow some KBG seeds

Or... Skip PreM.. Sow TTTF, use Ethofumesate, Tenacity and Carfentrazone at seeding

I personally got rid of all my Poa T and some Poa A by using glyphosate during the spring and then overseeding. It was tough, but I killed the Poa T and see very little Poa A left.


----------



## Krob757 (Oct 19, 2019)

Troksd: Thank you for your assistance. Anyone else got a process for defeating this monster??


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's a lot of poa a and it looks mixed.

I think you should:

1) hit the entire yard with 4oz/acre rate of tenacity. This will make the worst areas go white. 
2) do follow up apps of ethofu... 
3) do a 3month rate of prodiamine.

You will then need to do an assessment. Do you need to overseed or do more prem to prevent more poa a.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

After a gentle rain, walk around the yard with a bucket and use your booger hooks to remove it.

Apply half the annual amount of pre emergent in spring and fall before it germinates.

In a few seasons you will win.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Also, make sure that's poa annua going to seed


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Mild winter is the culprit. I am dealing with the same thing just south of you in NC. I have played the tennacity game it works so-so. Mostly makes the yard look worse. The heat will kill it. This weekend will help.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

This : Skip PreM.. Sow TTTF, use Ethofumesate, Tenacity and Carfentrazone at seeding

@Movingshrub i think recommended a great protocol last fall and it works. You just have to stick to the regimen. If you search his comments you'll find it.


----------



## LLFieldGuy (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a mild Poa problem here in Sacramento. I am going to let the Summer heat kill it off and do a better job of getting a pre-emergent down. I wish you success and will be following this thread hoping to see you win the battle.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

I am planning to mow high, feed it bio stimulants and x green , hope for the best!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Ortho-Doc said:


> This : Skip PreM.. Sow TTTF, use Ethofumesate, Tenacity and Carfentrazone at seeding
> 
> @Movingshrub i think recommended a great protocol last fall and it works. You just have to stick to the regimen. If you search his comments you'll find it.


My prodiamine, simazine, monument approach is warm season only. If I recommended something in cool season, it was dumb luck, if it was accurate, otherwise I don't even recall what I suggested. My cool season experience is zilch.


----------



## Pupster91g (Mar 1, 2020)

The original post asks about a fall treatment plan for Poa (Annua) and I will tack on with a question about treatment options for the present-day.

Short of using glyphosate, which is not really practical for large-scale innundations like my lawn has after this past mild winter combined with lack of pre-emergent application last fall, what post-emergent could be effective now? I plan to use 2 applications of Tenacity in the fall for overseeding, which will represent the maximum annual amount of that herbicide.

Ethofumesate appears to provide some post-emergent control of Poa in TTTF, but its labeled application timing for that target is Fall-only.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ethofumesate can be used on kbg. Here is the label.

Tenacity max annual rate is 16oz/acre. Do you plan to use the max rate of 8oz/acre each time? 4-5oz/acre is more typical.


----------



## Pupster91g (Mar 1, 2020)

I do not see a labeled indication for spring ethofumesate application to TTTF, but I have occasionally overlooked things in the past. 

Yes, I had planned to use 8 oz/acre of Tenacity for each of the two fall applications, but thanks for suggesting the lower rate. I shall try two 4 oz/acre rate spring apps (one now and another in a month), reserving two similar apps for fall overseeding. I will consider also using ethofumesate and prodiamine in the fall for Poa control, after additional research. I applied a 6-month rate of prodiamine on March 1, but will use a split app next year.

As I understand, Poa A will die off in the summer heat and then come back in the fall/spring from its established soil seedbank and that it can take years to be more fully-controlled. That Poa Trivialis though...glyphosate may be the only remedy short of manual excavation. I believe that I currently have both Poa A and Poa T, so I would like to eliminate and prevent recurrence of at least one of the two.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can do one at 4oz/a rate and then 2 more apps at 2oz/a. Basically don't let it recover. Starting in May so it ends around June summer heat seems to be more effective.

POA a does suffer with summer temps. But if you manage your lawn with fertilizer and irrigation, it does survive.

There is one other method that helps reduce it (not eliminates). There is phototoxicity of POA a to tnex pgr and I think aneuw pgr too.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Yea I gave in and ordered aneuw. I am gonna give it a try. I seeded last fall with gci tttf also; I have poa mixed in bad in the back. My front yard isn't so bad. I am tired of looking at it and tired of waiting for it to die. I am hoping the pgr will thicken it up enough to fill in voids where the poa dies back????! I really think the mild winter helped the poa thrive, that and the surrounding yards. I did two rounds of meso at seeding then prodiamine. This fall I am going to spray meso aug 15, seed(tttf mixed with 10% heat tolerant bluegrass) around sept 15, meso, 30 days later meso, then prodiamine 30 days after that! Maybe?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I did round up, meso and then prodiamine in my reno. I have poa a in the perimeter of the reno. It just happens. I hit it with meso yesterday.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Krob757 said:


> Troksd: Thank you for your assistance. Anyone else got a process for defeating this monster??


Yeah, I grow Poa, i stopped fighting it and started growing it. Love it!


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

I've been cutting it out as my bluegrass area is only about 750 sq. ft and I walk it frequently looking for seed stalks. I think continued diligence will get it knocked out.


----------

